# Talking Crystal Ball



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

It seems that this years new product is the crystal ball with the talking head. I bought one at Target and it tells a few odd ball jokes. I'm hoping one of you smart guys can come up with a how-to to modify these so that they will respond to a microphone input.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I do not have the skills for hacking but I was thinking the same thing when I saw these. Did anyone notice at Costco they have these with a remote and wireless mic included? They are around $39.99.

With the wireless mic you could do something really cool like a greeter or ...?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL The first thing I thought of when I saw these was...."I wonder if i should get one so I am ready when the Hacks come available.". I missed out on the Doug Firs...Great minds think alike


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was thinking..What if I got one of those glass lamp globes with the open bottom..and built a head myself? I'm sure I could build a better one for half the cost.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

did they stop selling the dougies? doh...


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

shaunathan said:


> did they stop selling the dougies? doh...


Yes they did, and you'd be lucky to find one on ebay. Maybe when people start pulling their Christmas decorations out of the attic, they will look at their little Douglas Fir and go "What was I thinking?" then put it up on ebay.

As for the crystal balls, I saw one at Costco this weekend that did have a cordless mic, but the head wasn't as cool as the skull that mine has. I thought about buying it just to change out the heads, but that seemed like too much money and not as 'clever' as hacking the one that I already have.


----------

